# THX to OntheWater102, I made my own chatterbait.



## richg99 (Sep 9, 2016)

A week ago, after again re-reading OnTheWater102's Chatterbait primer, I ordered ten blades on Ebay. They were a bit more expensive than the primer's blade, but ten bucks for ten of them was OK with me.

My first results are shown below. I took some license with the arrangement due to the size of the split ring that I had available. She seemed to work well in my pond test.

It cast a mile; buzzed when retrieve with a nice, intermittent stutter. 

Best thing may be, due to the small-sized blade, is that the swimbait rose to the surface when I cranked too fast. I almost always fish too fast. This lure may slow me down. 

There is nothing wrong with breaking the top; letting it sink back, and then re-starting the return. I think the fish may find it sexy. Ha Ha 

We shall see.....richg99

p.s. OnTheWater102's Chatterbait Primer is here.
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=39633#p402239


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome! What will you be building next?

Now lets see some fish!


----------



## richg99 (Sep 10, 2016)

I was going to give it a try this morning, but I've come down with the first cold that I've had in two or three years. Just babying it for now. Lots of football to watch on tv today. 

I'll post up if I do any good with it in a few days. richg99


----------

